# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دوستانی که علوم پزشکی بیرجند قبول شدین بیاین داخل

## Flisberta

سلام و تبریک دوباره ( دیگه دارم خسته میشم ازین جمله  :Yahoo (4): )
خب ازونجایی که هیچ کدوم از هم کلاسیام بیرجند قبول نشدن با خودم فکر کردم حداقل این جا تو انجمن یکیو پیدا کنم . خیلی برونگرا نیستما :Yahoo (4):  فقد میخاستم روزای اول بهمون سخت نگذره ، اگه یک نفرو بشناسی حتی به صورت مجازی خیلی بهتره :Yahoo (4): 
خب دیگه دوستان ناامیدم نکنید .  :Yahoo (4): بفرمایید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## alk1370

> سلام و تبریک دوباره ( دیگه دارم خسته میشم ازین جمله )
> خب ازونجایی که هیچ کدوم از هم کلاسیام بیرجند قبول نشدن با خودم فکر کردم حداقل این جا تو انجمن یکیو پیدا کنم . خیلی برونگرا نیستما فقد میخاستم روزای اول بهمون سخت نگذره ، اگه یک نفرو بشناسی حتی به صورت مجازی خیلی بهتره
> خب دیگه دوستان ناامیدم نکنید . بفرمایید


سلام من سربازیم 04 بیرجند بودم اگه مرهمی میشه برات :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

منم هم استانیتم. خواستی دقیق بدونی کجاییم خصوصی بده.شاید همشهری در اومدیم :Yahoo (4): 

لطفا درصدا و رتبه ات رو هم بزار.تشکر

----------


## Flisberta

> سلام من سربازیم 04 بیرجند بودم اگه مرهمی میشه برات
> 
> منم هم استانیتم. خواستی دقیق بدونی کجاییم خصوصی بده.شاید همشهری در اومدیم
> 
> لطفا درصدا و رتبه ات رو هم بزار.تشکر


خخخخخخ نه دیگه یکی که امسال اونجا درس بخونه :Yahoo (4):  بازم ممنون توجه نشون دادین :Yahoo (4): 
رتبه ام ۳۱۰۰ کشوری زیرگروه ۱ . درصدامم حوصله ندارم :Yahoo (4): اگه حیاتیه البته بگین تا بگم :Yahoo (4): 
درباره ی همشهری ،نه فک نکنم .شما زدین علوم پزشکی شهرتون درس میخونید شهر ما علوم پزشکی نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alk1370

> خخخخخخ نه دیگه یکی که امسال اونجا درس بخونه بازم ممنون توجه نشون دادین
> رتبه ام ۳۱۰۰ کشوری زیرگروه ۱ . درصدامم حوصله ندارماگه حیاتیه البته بگین تا بگم
> درباره ی همشهری ،نه فک نکنم .شما زدین علوم پزشکی شهرتون درس میخونید شهر ما علوم پزشکی نداره


به شدت حیاتیه دکتر جون درصداتو برسون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

یعنی انقدر قبول شدن پزشکی آسون شده که هر کسی قبول میشه؟؟ 
فاککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک

----------


## sun2015

> خخخخخخ نه دیگه یکی که امسال اونجا درس بخونه بازم ممنون توجه نشون دادین
> رتبه ام ۳۱۰۰ کشوری زیرگروه ۱ . درصدامم حوصله ندارماگه حیاتیه البته بگین تا بگم
> درباره ی همشهری ،نه فک نکنم .شما زدین علوم پزشکی شهرتون درس میخونید شهر ما علوم پزشکی نداره


سلام 
شما فرم بازپرداخت تسهیلات دریافتی از صندوق رفاه دانشجویان را تکمیل کرده اید؟ باید ثبت محضری شود؟

----------


## Flisberta

> به شدت حیاتیه دکتر جون درصداتو برسون


اوکی  :Yahoo (4):  
ادبیات ۷۰ / عربی ۹۰/ دینی ۷۲ / زبان ۸۵/ زمین ۰/ ریاضی ۶۴/زیست ۶۱/فیزیک ۶۳ / شیمی ۵۲

----------


## Flisberta

> یعنی انقدر قبول شدن پزشکی آسون شده که هر کسی قبول میشه؟؟ 
> فاککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک


متوجه نشدم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Flisberta

> سلام 
> شما فرم بازپرداخت تسهیلات دریافتی از صندوق رفاه دانشجویان را تکمیل کرده اید؟ باید ثبت محضری شود؟


نمی دونم والا . اصلن از هیچ چیزی خبر ندارم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Flisberta

ینی هیییییچ کسی نیست واقعن ؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ali880

به به خیلی تبریگ میگم داداش به شهر بیرجند خوش امدی من خودم بیرجندی ام یکی از شهرهای بی سر وصدا با مردمانی خونگرم میباشد فقط داداش شما رتبه منطقه ات چند شده؟

----------


## Flisberta

> به به خیلی تبریگ میگم داداش به شهر بیرجند خوش امدی من خودم بیرجندی ام یکی از شهرهای بی سر وصدا با مردمانی خونگرم میباشد فقط داداش شما رتبه منطقه ات چند شده؟


با من هستید ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zahra1900

> به به خیلی تبریگ میگم داداش به شهر بیرجند خوش امدی من خودم بیرجندی ام یکی از شهرهای بی سر وصدا با مردمانی خونگرم میباشد فقط داداش شما رتبه منطقه ات چند شده؟


ایشون خواهر هستن

----------


## Flisberta

> ایشون خواهر هستن


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali7893

من خودم اونجا قبول نشدم ولی دونفر میشناسم اونجا قبول شدن اتفاقا یکیشون هم دندونه خیلی حیاتیه؟

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام بیرجندیم
اما علوم پزشکی نیسم
کاری داشتی توبیرجندرو من حساب کن

----------


## Flisberta

> من خودم اونجا قبول نشدم ولی دونفر میشناسم اونجا قبول شدن اتفاقا یکیشون هم دندونه خیلی حیاتیه؟


 :Yahoo (4):  دخترن ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Flisberta

> سلام بیرجندیم
> اما علوم پزشکی نیسم
> کاری داشتی توبیرجندرو من حساب کن


خ ممنون . :Yahoo (112):

----------


## banafsheh

*من کسی رو نمی شناسم که بیرجند قبول شده باشه. فقط اومدم تبریک بگم.
موفق باشی*

----------


## Flisberta

> *من کسی رو نمی شناسم که بیرجند قبول شده باشه. فقط اومدم تبریک بگم.
> موفق باشی*


ممنون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alk1370

> اوکی  
> ادبیات ۷۰ / عربی ۹۰/ دینی ۷۲ / زبان ۸۵/ زمین ۰/ ریاضی ۶۴/زیست ۶۱/فیزیک ۶۳ / شیمی ۵۲


مرسی.دیگه اگه رتبه ات رو هم بگی بازه فضولی من بسته میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Flisberta

> مرسی.دیگه اگه رتبه ات رو هم بگی بازه فضولی من بسته میشه


رتبه مو که چن بار گفتم . ۳۱۰۰ زیرگروه ۱ کشوری

----------


## ali7893

> دخترن ؟


اره اونی که دندونه دختره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Flisberta

> اره اونی که دندونه دختره


عهههه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  تو انجمن نیستن ایشون ؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------

